# Setting up a Sagecom [email protected] 2704



## Deus96 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey Guys 

Ok so I'm trying to configure a friends Sagecom [email protected] 2704 at my university. I had already setup my linksys router, all I had to do was give my university the router's MAC address, set the ip of the router to 192.168.0.1 and presto it worked . Now i've tried configuring the Sagecom the same way however it didn't automatically configure internet IP settings or DNS settings:banghead:, and when I manually added these values and assigned routing to et0 (the port which the ethernet cable is attached), It says it's connected but i have no connection to the internet:banghead:. The internet is supplied via a single ethernet cable to individual rooms and a single MAC address is fixed to the ethernet. Now i've changed the the MAC address for my room to the Sagecom's (my linky's can clone MAC addresses so it doesn't bother me) however I'm still stuck with a router that won't connect for a mysterious reason, i think it may have something to do with manually adding the settings 

Any help is greatly appreciatedopcorn:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome toTSF,

Have you been to the university's helpdesk?


----------



## Deus96 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah  'help desk' is a 'wonderful' lady sitting behind a computer, she said she didn't know what was going on, and that it is best to just use the lan cable directly to the pc and just use it like that. :rofl:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The manual is here in case it can prove helpful http://www.cablevision.qc.ca/fr/downloads/Internet/Guide_modemrouteursansfil_avance.pdf


----------



## Deus96 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks sadly I can't find what I'm looking for in the manual :-(


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

> Yeah  'help desk' is a 'wonderful' lady sitting behind a computer, she said she didn't know what was going on, and that it is best to just use the lan cable directly to the pc and just use it like that. :rofl:


 Did they say they use Mac address cloning via ethernet?
There is no Mac cloning for that router.

What router does your friend have?

Did you have the settings from the university?

Without Mac address cloning you cannot can not do the cloning which they possibly require.


----------



## Deus96 (Dec 2, 2013)

No the linksys has mac cloning,"my linky's can clone MAC addresses so it doesn't bother me"
"Ok so I'm trying to configure a friends Sagecom [email protected] 2704 at my university"
settings were retrieved from the linksys router, the linsys router was set up to clone the physical mac address of the sagecom, 
They do not require mac cloning, this is merely a benefit for me.
Still haven't figured out this problem, the only thing i'm wondering, is that the problem may be because i gave the mac address of the sagecom wrongly to the university, i sent them the physical mac address of the router, however the mac address also has one of those broadcasting mac addresses??? sorry this really confuses me (by my understanding packets get sent to the physical but then the router sends them off as if coming from a different mac???) should i try changing the mac address supplied to the university to the broadcasting one ???


----------

